# Stem adapter for MXL



## MadeinGermany (Nov 2, 2006)

Please bear with me, I am not very good when it comes to technical issues.

I need to make an adjustment to my handlebar height to achieve a better fit. My LBS gave me a quill stem for the time being, but I would like to install me Deda Newton stem again, if possible.

In order to gain some height, I'd like to install an adapter, such as the Deda Elementi Stem Quill Adapter (Adapts 1" threadless stems for 1" (22.2mm) quill applications *Will also work on 1-1/8" stems with 1" reducer shim) as advertised on the Universal Cycles web site.

Would this adapter be compatible with the Colnago MXL? Would I need shims as well?

I need to gain a few (maybe two) inches. Any other suggestions?

Appreciate some insight from the forum.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

As I understood it you currently have a threaded fork in which case you can either use a long quill such as NITTO or a threaded to threadless convertor which will enable you to use a Ahead stem - in addition to the latter you can also use a stem riser such as Delta http://www.rei.com/product/47651640.htm or similar products which should give you 2 -3 inch rise.


----------



## MadeinGermany (Nov 2, 2006)

The part my LBS pulled out was more looking like the Deda adapter I saw on Universal Cycles web site. Different make, and not as long a top part.

So a smooth piece joining the fork with the locking part at the bottom, and a short fat
part were the Deda stem was fitted.

I wish I would know more about the technical terms, etc. to explain better.

When I look at the various pictures forum members have posted here, I can see quite a few bikes with such an adapter/extension. Some are black, others like chrome.

Your idea of what I am trying to do is correct, but I think the part at the REI web site is
not correct. Should be the other way around, Small piece into the fork, big fat piece sticks out to mount the stem.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

The stem riser is to be used with an unthreaded fork steerer tube and so it can't be fitted to a threaded fork directly - to do that you need to fit a convertor 1st which by the sound of it is what you are trying to describe. The convertor allows your threaded fork to be used like an unthreaded fork, i.e. as you describe it "Small piece into the fork, big fat piece sticks out to mount the stem" - however to get more rise you can then fir a stem riser (REI web site) to gain an extra 2 - 3 inch.

The Nitto tall quill is an extra tall quill so no need to use any adaptors or risers, you just fit it to your threaded fork. Hope I made it a little more clear.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

This one comes with a 1 1/8" shim adaptor. check Nashbar...https://www.nashbar.com/profile_moreimages.cfm?category=&subcategory=&sku=9755&brand= Your Deda Elementi Stem Quill Adapter is similar in design.
The one previous (REI product) shown is for a threadless fork and attaches on the steerer tube that extends past the headset. This (nashbar adaptor) on goes inside the steerer tube like the quill it replaces. Depending on what your MXL uses. If it uses a quill stem then this one will work, if it is a threadless stem then the REI product one will work.


----------



## MadeinGermany (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks cmg. I believe that's what I need. I'll research this with Nashbar to ensure I can raise the stem by at least 2 inches. I'll also post a picture of my MXL in the picture post thread shortly so all can enjoy this _la bella macchina_ (Colnago).


----------

